# How to make a megamorphix?



## preiser (Mar 28, 2015)

I have just purchased a shengshou 4x4 v5 with the intention of making it a megamorphix (as I don't have $250 to shell out). I've seen grcubed's video of him making his ai megamorphix's, but I just want formal instructions on the process (and no, I'm not making an ai version). So if you've made one, how?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 28, 2015)

*looks it up*

*realises you've already make the same thread last year*


----------



## preiser (Mar 28, 2015)

I did, but that was more of can I make one out of an aosu. And the only reply I got was explaining the concept, not how to do it. I understand the concept, and vaguely how to do it, I just don't want to screw it up and have to redo it. And this time, I have a shengshou, and I'm going to make one.


----------

